# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Transferimet e futbollistëve [THASHETHEME]

## RaPSouL

Në këtë temë do të sillen informacione reth transferimeve më të reja zyrtare, ato që do të bëhen para fillimit zyrtar të merkatos së Janarit dhe ato që do të bëhen në të.

Tema do të qëndroj e mbyllur, me qëllimin që të mos prishet rendi i lajmeve reth transferimeve më të reja _ZYRTARE_ të lojtarëve të ndryshëm në klube të ndryshme.


_Lexim të këndshëm._

----------


## RaPSouL

Transferimi i parë zyrtar u bë nga skuadra e Real Madrid, Klaas Huntelar kalon në Real Madrid zyrtarisht.

----------


## RaPSouL

Novellino trajner i ri i Torinos

----------


## RaPSouL

Juande Ramos, zyrtarisht trajneri i ri i Real Madrid.

----------


## RaPSouL

Hildebrand kalon në Hoffenheim.

----------


## RaPSouL

Angel dí Maria kalon nga Benfica në Real.

----------


## RaPSouL

Thiago Silva kalon nga Fluminense në radhët e Milanit.

----------


## Davius

> Angel dí Maria kalon nga Benfica në Real.


Ky transferim nuk është zyrtar! Ende nuk ka filluar afati i janarit që transferimet të jenë zyrtare, sepse as që ke të drejtë të nënshkruar kontratë jashtë afatit të paraparë. Transferimet e bëra tani, janë vetëm formalisht, sepse çdo gjë do të finalizohet më vonë.

----------


## The.ReaL

Ronaldo kalon ne Corinthians.

----------


## The.ReaL

Sam Allardyce , trajneri i ri i Black'burn Rovers.

----------


## The.ReaL

*David Beckham* , prezantohet ne AC Milan. (Huazim)

----------


## RaPSouL

Zyrtarisht Diarra kalon në radhët e Realit!

----------


## The.ReaL

*Lassana Diarra* , nga Portsmouth ne Real Madrid.

----------


## Action

Lojtari me i mirë Amerikan London Donovan do te kalojë ne radhet e Kampionit te Budesliges Bayernit te Munihut,   

Transferimi- eshte marrë huazim nga E.L Galaxy deri me se paku ne Mars te 2009

----------


## The.ReaL

*THASHETHEME :*

*Valon Behrami* eshte afer qe te nenshkruaje me AS Romen.

----------


## RaPSouL

Manchester City jep 150 milion euro për Buffon, nëse do të realizohet një transferim i tillë, atëher BUFFON do të jetë lojtari më i shtrenjtë që ka njohur bota e futbollit ndonjëher!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

jane shifra simbolike , se ska per te ndodh asnjehere kjo gje. thjesht propogande per te shitur pordhe nga ana e man city. habitem pse e kerkojne kaq shume bufonin? man city ska problem me portierin , por me komplet ekipin. atyre i duhet nje ekip i ri komplet , sepse asnje nga lojtaret seshte i nivelit te klasit boteror. kane para me bollek ,por skane mend sesi me i ble lojtaret. tamam idiota. po kush eshte ai ekip qe i shet lojtaret e mire ne janar njehere?

blerjet e janarit jane me shume eksperimente te lojtareve ''underdogs'' .

----------


## Altin1

> Manchester City jep 150 milion euro për Buffon, nëse do të realizohet një transferim i tillë, atëher BUFFON do të jetë lojtari më i shtrenjtë që ka njohur bota e futbollit ndonjëher!


Poashtu nqs realizoheshe do tregonte karakterin e vertet te Bufonit.

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Poashtu nqs realizoheshe do tregonte karakterin e vertet te Bufonit.


Buffoni e ka treguar karakterin e vet qe kur juvja ra ne B.
Edhe nqf se iken nga juvja, iken i rrespektuar.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## The.ReaL

*Toni Moral* dhe *Nikola Zigic* ne *Racing Santander*. (Zigic eshte si huazim nga Valencia)

----------

